# Cosco Alpha Omega Car Seat, Missing Manual



## CMfromTX

I purchased a Cosco Alpha Omega Car Seat from an individual and she did not have the manual. I can't figure out how to disassemble for adjustments and/or to wash the cover.
The website says you can download a manual, but when I put in the info (model 22155HMR, date of manufacture 09/03/2003), it cannot find the page.
Does anyone have the manual for this car seat? Can you tell me how to remove the cover, or help me download a manual?
Thanks

PS....please email with any suggestions


----------



## an_aurora

Your seat expires very soon, so I'd toss it and get a new one that will come with a manual


----------



## ashleyhaugh

i cant tell you how to get the manual if you cant get it offline, but i can say i hope you didnt pay much for it, because its almost expired.

goodluck though, im sure someone here can help


----------



## bobandjess99

The seat has over 2 years left on it, dorel allows for an 8 year expiration on the AOE.
I have that exact seat op,and I love it. I am concerned..do you know the person from whom you purchased it? and by "know" I mean in a "trust your childs life" to this person kind of way, not a casual acquaintance? The seat itself should have never been in any type of accident, and the harness has NEVER been washed or saturated wet. those are biggies. Also, keep in mind this very seat is sold at big lots brand new for $99 or less every day........

You should be able to download the manual from the site.
In fact,I just went and did it, and it downloaded for me just fine!!
Be sure you go to the dorel juvenile site, then the COSCO juvenile site, and then click on "download prodcut instructions" or this link might work for you

http://www.coscojuvenile.com/usa/eng/Instructions

One thing to be very careful of with this seat is that the TOP position, when you pull the red handles all the way up, is NOT to be used with the harness. This is a common mistake, so I just wanted to mention it. It should have imprinted on the shell something to that effect, but sometimes people overlook that. The seat is outgrown once your childs shoulders go higher than the second-highest harness slots, which are low, so most kids are outgrowing this seat by abotu 3 years old. Also, it should NEVER ever be used in booster mode. It places the belt exactly where the lap belt should NOT be (right across the stomach) and is a very dangerous booster.

However, it is a really nice rearfacing seat all the way up to 35 pounds..my 41 inch 4.5 year old JUST outgrew it rearfacing...
if for some reason the manual still wont print for you, let us know...maybe we can truobleshoot again...


----------



## an_aurora

Dorel has not always had an 8 year expiration date. Some have a 6 year expiration date. If you bought a seat used with unknown history I'd err on the side of caution and get rid of it.


----------



## bobandjess99

There should be a date stamped onto the plastic shell,OP, which will say "do not use after december...and then it should say 2009 or 2011, so that willl let you know if it has a 6 or 8 year expiry. Ana aurora brings up a great point again..we REALLY don't encourage buying used seats unless you really know the person well and arecertain the seat has been wellcared for, never in a crash,never washed improperly, etc. And in general, buying a seta that old is much riskier,because so much more might have happened in 5 years versus 6 months you know?
so like...your sister who you love and see every day wants to give or sell you the infant seat she used for your niece for 6 months that was never misused at all...ok,great. Lady at church you sort of know has a seat to sell that is 5 yrs odl and the manual is missing...that'sgetting dicier. And buying a seat from a stranger, classifieds, CL, consignment store, etc is absolutely out, since you don't know anything about the seat. While I'd like to think most peoplewouldn't lie...sometimes they do..and sometimes, they don't do it intentionally,but just aren't thinking....or don't know. I've talked to people who honestly thought their seat was safe to use..even though it had been in a crash..or a tree had fallen on it..or they had taken the straps out, washed them and then ironed them!
so anyway...just be sure.


----------



## nattalie

Hi,

I just got the Manuel and I just go this from http://www.djgusa.com/usa/eng/. This page won't let me upload the pdf file I have.

Thanks,

Nattalie


----------



## Maedze

This thread is over two years old and the seat in question is expiring in 45 days









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nattalie*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I just got the Manuel and I just go this from http://www.djgusa.com/usa/eng/. This page won't let me upload the pdf file I have.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Nattalie


----------

